# My massive, huge, gigantic, crazy haul!!!



## leenybeeny (Dec 26, 2008)

I spoiled myself, my hubby spoiled me, and my dad spoiled me.  Here are the pics.. you can see descriptions and reviews on my blog:

Everything you need to glow, for your face!







































































































Phew.  I love my family.


----------



## vikitty (Dec 26, 2008)

I have Music, too!


----------



## miss-lilly (Dec 26, 2008)

Great haul! I love Philosophy products so much, I just wish they were available in my country..
Enjoy!!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Dec 26, 2008)

Sweet Haulin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What are the multicoloured creamy looking things ?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 26, 2008)

Awesome haulage.


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowflakelashes* 

 
_Sweet Haulin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What are the multicoloured creamy looking things ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
MAC Chromaline's.. they are amazing!


----------



## NatalieMT (Dec 26, 2008)

Those chromalines look gorgeous, so vibrant! Glad you had a good Christmas, happy hauling!


----------



## lucki247 (Dec 26, 2008)

Wow great haul!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 26, 2008)

Awesome haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enjoy your new goodies!

I just need a moment to stare especially at these goodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_








_


----------



## nunu (Dec 26, 2008)

Amazing stuff!!!
Enjoy


----------



## jdechant (Dec 26, 2008)

Wow! Awesome Haul!!! Im Jealous..lol


----------



## michelle79 (Dec 26, 2008)

Great haul! I just ordered a Clarisonic myself!


----------



## Jojo Ungh (Dec 26, 2008)

Fabulous haul!


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Dec 26, 2008)

*I'm impressed! great haul! *


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 26, 2008)

Wow, impressive haul. Enjoy!


----------



## xphoenix06 (Dec 26, 2008)

Very nice!!!


----------



## burnitdown_x (Dec 26, 2008)

I think I might have just fainted haha.


----------



## MissResha (Dec 26, 2008)

i love your haul!

enjoy it hun


----------



## Debbie_57 (Dec 26, 2008)

Awesome haul!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 27, 2008)

Love it! Love it all!!!


----------



## nursie (Dec 27, 2008)

oh my i covet your music perfume!! wonderful haul!


----------



## Delerium (Dec 27, 2008)

OMG, so much awesome stuff!!  Enjoy!


----------



## chocobon (Dec 27, 2008)

Amazing haul!!! Woah!


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michelle79* 

 
_Great haul! I just ordered a Clarisonic myself!_

 
I am loving it so far.. it does a great job of smoothing out my horribly dry skin.  And one of my cleansers that I love the texture of is now taking off all my makeup which it doesn't when just using my hands.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursie* 

 
_oh my i covet your music perfume!! wonderful haul!_

 
It smells soooo good!  Poor Mike, when I opened the box and pulled out the perfume, he sulked and said "is that all there is???"  He thought it was a full bottle of perfume.


----------



## Cindy1969 (Dec 27, 2008)

Wow, what a great haul !!!! Enjoy all the stuff


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 27, 2008)

amazing!!! <3


----------



## user46 (Dec 27, 2008)

Whar is the name of the first lipglass?


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Dec 28, 2008)

awesome haul

wow

enjoy


----------



## k.a.t (Dec 28, 2008)

I am so drooling right now............

I love your bags!

Enjoy!!


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACpro__** 

 
_Whar is the name of the first lipglass?_

 
It's Naked Frost from the Chill collection.


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Dec 29, 2008)

WOW great Haul! Enjoy your new goodies =)


----------



## GoldenGurly02 (Dec 30, 2008)

The Clarisonic...I'd love to eventually check that out!  Awesome haul!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 30, 2008)

WHOA!!!!! Awesome haulage!!! Your so lucky that you have an awesome family!


----------



## ohnutsitsCAITY (Jan 1, 2009)

oh. my. gawd. i am super jealous. :]


----------



## unkn0wn (Jan 2, 2009)

fantastic haul!


----------



## Tudor Rose (Jan 8, 2009)

Can I come over and play? I love Philosophy stuff


----------



## leenybeeny (Jan 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GoldenGurly02* 

 
_The Clarisonic...I'd love to eventually check that out! Awesome haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am really loving it!!!  I highly recommend it.  My skin is so dry and flakey this time of year, plus I am acne prone and this seems to tackle both issues.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_WHOA!!!!! Awesome haulage!!! Your so lucky that you have an awesome family!_

 
I really do have the best family *ever*  I am so lucky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tudor Rose* 

 
_Can I come over and play? I love Philosophy stuff_

 
Definitely!  So far I have only tried the Snicker Doodle body wash which is yummy!  I am trying to use up some of my already opened products before I open even more.  Must. have. willpower!


----------



## CGBee (Jan 11, 2009)

great stuff...


----------



## Reiven (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice (big) haul!^^ Somehow the leopard tweezer speaks to me<3 XD


----------



## -Merel. (Jan 11, 2009)

Great haul... enjoy!!!


----------



## ohshnappp (Jan 14, 2009)

My goodness, that's a lot of goodies. Have fun playing around with everything!


----------



## jilliandanica (Jan 14, 2009)

jeebus! that's a a great haul!!


----------



## mscasanova (Jan 21, 2009)

Fabulous!


----------



## MACGIRL68 (Jan 21, 2009)

Great Haul!
Who makes the quilted orange and brown bags?


----------



## melliquor (Jan 21, 2009)

Lucky you... the Guess bags are so pretty... love those.  I would love to try the Philosophy and Benefit stuff.


----------



## nadl81 (Jan 22, 2009)

This is a crazy haul!
I love the bags!


----------

